# Mac Mini install



## UKenGB (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd like to try this, but surely others have already done it. Any guides/tutorials or just experiences anyone can point me to?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

You need to at least give your Mac model year. There are several models.


----------



## UKenGB (Aug 3, 2018)

Well it might be a

Mac mini Server (Mid 2011) with 64-bit Intel (4) Core i7 (2635QM) ("Sandy Bridge") @ 2.0 GHz.​​or could be

Mac mini Server (Mid 2010) with 64-bit Intel Core 2 Duo (P8800) ("Penryn") @ 2.66 GHz.​
I didn't mention that as I am interested in finding out about installing on any Mac Mini. It might even be a newer one (if Apple ever get around to updating the Mini). So any information would be helpful.


----------



## trev (Aug 3, 2018)

FreeBSD 11 installs on mid-2011 MacMini ok.

You might want to be aware of:

1) https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/patch-to-support-asmc-on-mid-2011-macmini-5-2.64712/
2) https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/mid-2011-macmini-5-2-hybrid-radeon-intel-mess.64707/

I think I have it installed on a mid-2010 model too, but I'm currently interstate for a week or so and cannot check.


----------



## UKenGB (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks


----------

